# Not a raw feeder, but.......



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

.....I'm roasting a chicken for dinner tonight and have always cooked the organs for the dogs as a treat (they normally just get Canidae kibble). Based on what I've read in several threads, I'm wondering whether I can give them the raw chicken neck, too. I'm guessing that, if they haven't had that sort of food previously, I'd need to be careful about how much to give them at one time, but would it be OK to try it?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How large are your dogs? Chicken necks are more appropriate for small dogs. I don't feed chicken necks to mine because they are choking hazards. If you are positive your dog is a very thorough chewer and will not attempt to gulp, then you might be okay feeding necks.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, that makes sense. My guys aren't small (a Golden and a SP), and they tend to gulp a bit, so I'll pass on the necks! Thanks, ChocolateMillie!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Sometimes I give my German Shepherd one or two chicken necks without any problem, she's a gulper too, but then again she's used to eating raw. And when I do give them to her I don't cut it into smaller pieces.
If you're not sure if your dogs can eat it safely, then it's better if you don't give it to them.

Just remember not to give any cooked bones to them!


----------

